#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 第二次練習品...(使用小畫家

## d52075625

這是小獸參考"影狼"獸大 的頭圖
自己用"爪"使用小畫家慢慢描繪出來的...
雖然感覺好像是在抄襲  ><
因為完全不會Q版小狼的基本架構...
只能用這樣的方法學習XD

小獸完全不會手繪...
再加上...現有的繪圖工具...很不齊全...
如果只用小畫家來畫...
是否還有其他學習的方法??

"影狼" 獸大 對不起喔 >< (嗑頭
繼續努力學(淚奔

----------


## 柴田 雷

其實你要跟狼尾說對不起 XD

那張圖是狼尾畫的

然後你可以多爬文～有許多狼畫法的文章哦！

----------


## d52075625

> 其實你要跟狼尾說對不起 XD
> 
> 那張圖是狼尾畫的
> 
> 然後你可以多爬文～有許多狼畫法的文章哦！


是喔XD
阿~~~~~"狼尾" 獸大 對不起>< (猛嗑頭

爬文是爬過了...
很少有使用小畫家的畫法的說明...(尤其是Q版的狼畫法

其他的幾乎是手繪或是鼠繪...
所以小獸只好用自己找眾獸的獸圖直接參考...
自己動"爪"學習模仿...(不過模仿的太像讓小獸也好苦惱...
不過下一張應該不會出現這樣了(相似程度會慢慢的降低
努力找出自己的感覺...

(提外話:說不定哪一天  某位獸大的圖圖又會被我學習...(被圍

幻想著某一天能靠自己的雙"爪"畫出屬於自己風格的Q版小狼...
不過...感覺好難...
繼續努力學習...
這次是參考"沃"獸大的圖圖   對不起>< (再嗑頭
↓外圍線條完成

----------


## Cosmo

恩...
怎麼覺得...
後來傳的那張後腿有點小啊XD
(因該不是我看錯了吧..(被拖走...

噗...
模仿的像也沒什麼不好啊XXD
(像我連模仿也畫不好...(畫圈圈...

慢慢來吧XXD
反正很快就會進步的^ ^~~

----------


## d52075625

> 恩...
> 怎麼覺得...
> 後來傳的那張後腿有點小啊XD
> (因該不是我看錯了吧..(被拖走...
> 
> 噗...
> 模仿的像也沒什麼不好啊XXD
> (像我連模仿也畫不好...(畫圈圈...
> 
> ...


應該不是你看錯XD
是真的很小...
小獸還在修圖中...
後腳的畫法好難...
修好了會把那張圖換掉...
努力修修修~~~(舉爪

謝謝 "紫亞" 獸大的支持回文嚕...^^


以下圖片參考"紫亞"獸大的圖圖 所畫成的><

----------


## 柴田 雷

其實寫實也很好呀W

我想畫寫實都很難畫出來呢，

Q版阿...我認為先畫寫實會比較好喔，

因為你寫實定型了，你就可以慢慢往各種地方發展，

這樣骨架也比較對囉

----------


## d52075625

To 柴田 雷:

寫實風格...
之前有試過幾次說...
不過用小畫家畫出來的感覺就...
滿怪異的...
也許我應該不太適合寫實派吧(或許\r

"柴田 雷" 獸大 都這樣說了
那小獸來練習看看嚕...(舉"爪"

謝謝"柴田 雷" 獸大 的再次回文嚕^^

----------


## GOOSE

哇嚕

可是我好似不是從寫實開始低

吾是一開始就自己亂畫
結果就直接變成我畫的樣子了(被毆)

難怪
俺的骨架好像沒掌握好

拍拍樓上的肩
我們可以一起加油阿(燦笑)

----------


## d52075625

To GOOSE:

其實...
"GOOSE" 獸大 的畫風 很不錯了
滿有自己的個人特色...
不像小獸還在努力尋找屬於自己的風格...

謝謝 "GOOSE" 獸大 的回文嚕^^

一起加油吧~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    題外話: 讓我們朝著光明璀璨的繪畫道路前進吧~~XD    
    

話說...
小獸這樣會不會被版大說是灌水阿...
看到有人回應就忍不住盡快回文了><(怕怕

----------


## Cosmo

唔...某亞本龍好像也沒畫過寫實的(被拖走...

跟GOOSE大一樣打從一開始就亂畫的XXD
(所以進步很慢...= =")

所以某亞好像也掌握不好骨架啊(被拖走...

囧"...啥時冒出一張我之前畫的圖呢@@"

----------


## GOOSE

(高興)原來大家喜歡我的圖
←←扯遠了

嗯嗯
老實說我認為骨架真的很難掌握

所以
我才沒畫寫實
（卡通版的骨頭可以亂長？）哈哈

最後補充
我真的覺得小畫家好難用
滑鼠都不聽我的話（怒氣）

還是畫在紙上實際的說

----------


## d52075625

To 紫亞:

那張圖...
心血來潮就試著畫看看...
不過說真的眼睛 好難畫說...
一直被我重複塗改...好不容易用出勉強能看的順眼一點

借你的圖來練習...要是反對的話說一下  會立刻收掉...
紫亞  獸大  對不起了><

To GOOSE:

骨架真的滿難抓的...
現在頂多只能抓的大概...(不過常常會不小心歪一邊

小獸用小畫家繪圖都是利用直線跟曲線工具
慢慢描繪的...
有看到小畫家神人用的方法...
跟著學習中...

----------


## GOOSE

是這個樣子阿（驚）

我都直接大刀闊斧的用刷子

曲線好麻煩

我覺得直接畫還比較好掌握

也許是因為
我的畫轉折實在是太多了吧

然後
我覺得小畫家的陰影也非常的難畫
常常畫出來都很詭異
一條線似的
擺在那
真的

我認為會真正用小畫家畫出好看的東西的是神人
（點頭）

----------


## 藍色暗燄

恩... 我從不知道什麼時候開始 上課都在做這種事情(鄰居同學都知道 
剛開始我是抓了非常多的圖片 每天上課都開始 找手機
規定自己每天要量產一張我自己認為能看的圖出來
不過 要用手繪 畫 CG 圖好像有點難度說 害我每次怎麼畫都覺得不對(哭~~~
不過上課畫圖真的是打發時間的好事情 這邊改改 那邊畫畫 噹~~~~ 下課咧 
(阿 太好了 難受的英文課上完摟~)

----------


## J.C.

模仿作為練習 不是壞事
但是*請先徵求作者本人同意*
尤其是公開發表的話 更需要經過對方同意 這是基本禮貌
希望以後多加注意

----------


## 獠也

呵~
上課畫畫阿.....
小獸我也是呢(((遭轟!!!
可以先練手繪打基礎~
不過我握滑鼠也是很抖阿.......(汗.....)

----------


## d52075625

To J.C.:

是的!!遵命!!
小獸看到之後立刻先把圖收起來

謝謝 " J.C " 獸大 的提醒...
這些圖 先暫時自己保存著好了^^
等哪一天能畫出自己要的 在放上來...

繼續努力><


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    小獸還是先跟被模仿學習的獸大們說聲  對不起 ><

----------


## GOOSE

(肯定)
我的數學課本
可以當畫冊賣掉了

上課畫圖真是人之常情


話說
有沒有
用小畫家畫圖不會手抖的方法呢

畢竟
用滑鼠畫圖
對我來說真是太勉強了
線常歪掉

----------


## Cosmo

噗...
原來大家都一樣啊= ="

本龍的課本也畫一堆東西...囧"
雖然有自己準備本子畫...
但還是常常在畫課本XXD

話說...
真有那種用小畫家不會抖手的方法嗎XD
(剛用小畫家試畫了一下...不知為何突然可以畫得很順利了...囧")

----------


## 藍色暗燄

> 模仿作為練習 不是壞事
> 但是請先徵求作者本人同意
> 尤其是公開發表的話 更需要經過對方同意 這是基本禮貌
> 希望以後多加注意


暸解了 不過 這些圖都是畫來給自己看的 不會輕易放上來(更何況訪的一點都不像....

----------


## d52075625

12月28日
看來有好多獸
對小畫家的使用跟繪畫方法...
都很感興趣...

↓呆虎鯨 獸大  所發表的 "小畫家畫法分享" (基礎版  滿詳細的說
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=26183 
幫忙推推~

最近在學習 "沃牙" 獸大的畫風

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    (題外話:話說 "沃牙" 獸大 人超好的...知道小獸在模仿學習他的畫
不但不生氣...
反倒說 沒想到有人在學習他的畫  覺得很榮幸XD
還會幫小獸找圖中的怪異的地方




(P.S:可能多少會有"沃牙"獸大的風格

12月 31日

To 紫亞:
小畫家真的很難描繪出細緻的部分說...
耳朵"稍微"修改過後
發現好像都沒有變化(慘)
大幅修改之後
更加的悽慘...(悶)

To 狼尾:

恩恩...以後會注意的
已經過 J.C 獸大的咬殺洗禮 (被拖
會學乖的><
謝謝"狼尾"獸大願意原諒小獸之前笨笨的行為

總算畫出身體了
整體上還是覺得好怪異= =
胸口的毛 還有後腿等等
都有滿大的問題
想破腦袋還是想不太出 (抱頭
細部修改的地方

這次換卡在尾巴的毛毛
塗塗改改不知道幾次了
一直畫不出滿意的感覺
有人能給指點出大概的方向嗎?

是理解度不夠還是怎樣的
看著實體照片來畫
會越畫越奇怪...

光身體就讓小獸花費了不少時間...
尾巴的毛毛...天阿~~頭好疼阿...

連睡夢都會夢到在畫圖，開始走火入魔了XD

----------


## Cosmo

恩...
覺得右邊(是右邊嗎??)耳朵怪怪的呢00
好像太尖了XD

----------


## 狼尾

這位獸大已請求原諒
我也原諒他了

記得下次模仿別人要先徵求同意喔
不然會惹來殺身之禍(?!
另外 不抖手的小方法:深呼吸憋住再畫[踢飛~

----------


## 獠也

其實可以po圖
然後求大大牽紅線~
這樣可以知道自己的畫哪裡怪怪的.....

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎嘎~我來看時圖片全都沒了阿XDDD"
話說我來也是因為小畫家和滑鼠 XD"
其實用小畫家是因為家中不支援JAVA了,但又不想放棄所以也正在練XDD"
(一起加油吧!
至於你所說的幾乎都是骨架的問題ˊˊ
我一開始時比例什麼麼也都畫不好,所以我當時都模仿自己欣賞獸畫的圖
(當時是偷學薩仔的XD",當時在他的網站練XDDD"
然後開始跑一些繪圖留言版,因為那往往會有很多高手,也都會提供建議ˊˊ
就連沒畫畫時也都在觀察同學的身體(好像變態
....是觀察他的骨架和比例啦!!(掀桌
然後慢慢起來的,雖然不敢說自己真的一級棒,但我認為這是最好也是做多人用的方法(吧)XD"

----------

